# ManCity Tournament Schedule



## Enjoy the ride (May 11, 2018)

Does anyone know when the ManCity Tournament Schedule will be posted?


----------



## tabletop (May 11, 2018)

On the Man City Tournament homepage


----------



## Enjoy the ride (May 11, 2018)

May 15th?!? That is 4 days before the tournament starts! Wow...


----------



## tabletop (May 11, 2018)

Enjoy the ride said:


> May 15th?!? That is 4 days before the tournament starts! Wow...


Some teams begin on the 24th but most begin on the 26th.


----------



## Surfref (May 11, 2018)

Enjoy the ride said:


> May 15th?!? That is 4 days before the tournament starts! Wow...


No, the tournament starts Memorial weekend.


----------



## Enjoy the ride (May 11, 2018)

Whoops! Got my calendar dates screwed up


----------



## 46n2 (May 11, 2018)

How does everyone compare this tournament to Surf Cup.  Supposedly there was alot of teams that *tried* to registered ...
Same location but what about talent pool?


----------



## Soccer (May 11, 2018)

46n2 said:


> How does everyone compare this tournament to Surf Cup.  Supposedly there was alot of teams that *tried* to registered ...
> Same location but what about talent pool?


Its is a great event.  Talent depends on the age.   Nowhere near as strong as Surf Cup.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 11, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Its is a great event.  Talent depends on the age.   Nowhere near as strong as Surf Cup.


Actually it is getting there. It's in the same boat as Surf Thanksgiving and run by the same people. It also allow finalists automatic entry into Surf Cup. It 's definitely a very well run tournament.


----------



## 46n2 (May 11, 2018)

I have heard great things about this tournament , just wanted to confirm.  Thnx.


----------



## Surfref (May 11, 2018)

46n2 said:


> How does everyone compare this tournament to Surf Cup.  Supposedly there was alot of teams that *tried* to registered ...
> Same location but what about talent pool?


Great tournament.  It is run just as well as Surf Cup.  You will see a lot of the same teams playing this tournament that will be playing Surf Cup.


----------



## watfly (May 11, 2018)

What everyone else said.  My only caveat would be if you're playing 7v7, the fields are tiny.


----------



## Frank (May 11, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Its is a great event.  Talent depends on the age.   Nowhere near as strong as Surf Cup.


Tournament is still only a few years old and off to a good start.  Cerritos is still the stronger talent wise tournament for Memorial IMO (I don't know all ages), however no way that MC won't challenge that as the years progress.  We chose Cerritos as result of  typically better comp and no need to spend on hotels in SD for Memorial Day if you don't have to when SL is largely local.


----------



## AFC (May 11, 2018)

Frank said:


> Tournament is still only a few years old and off to a good start.  Cerritos is still the stronger talent wise tournament for Memorial IMO (I don't know all ages), however no way that MC won't challenge that as the years progress.  We chose Cerritos as result of  typically better comp and no need to spend on hotels in SD for Memorial Day if you don't have to when SL is largely local.


Actually Cerritos WAS a better tournament. It's not the case anymore. I used to take my older teams to Cerritos, but since Man City started, would not go to Cerritos anymore. I'd rather go to San Diego and play at one venue than be all over the map at Cerritos. Man City is better organized and competition is as good if not better. 
Cerritos only got good competition at certain age groups with few international teams.


----------



## Frank (May 11, 2018)

Olders now play all games at Silverlakes.


----------



## zags77 (May 11, 2018)

Frank said:


> Olders now play all games at Silverlakes.


Older BOYS only....the girls arent so lucky!  Would hope that one day they would put all the olders at Silverlakes.

Boys Teams 2018 Venues:

Silverlakes Sports Complex
Ontario Sports Complex
Mt San Antonio College
Fairplex Soccer Complex
Veterans Soccer Park
Girls Teams 2018 Venues:

California State University Long Beach
Long Beach City College
Golden West College
Huntington Beach High School
Marina High School
Edison High School
Westminster High School
Troy High School


----------



## Frank (May 11, 2018)

Didn’t realize girls weren’t there. Thanks


----------



## baldref (May 12, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Great tournament.  It is run just as well as Surf Cup.  You will see a lot of the same teams playing this tournament that will be playing Surf Cup.


free teriyaki bowl for the referees...... now that's a well run tournament


----------



## Surfref (May 12, 2018)

Frank said:


> Olders now play all games at Silverlakes.


Only the older boys play at Silverlakes. Cerritos is spread out over 13 venues (look at the bottom of the website).  MC is at two venues with boys at one and girls at the other.

https://www.cerritoschallenge.com/


----------



## Soccer (May 14, 2018)

https://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=65056


----------



## FootballParent (May 14, 2018)

how to find out if any of the teams in the Man City cup need guest player?


----------



## Technician72 (May 14, 2018)

FootballParent said:


> how to find out if any of the teams in the Man City cup need guest player?


You can add your player to the guest player pool so they can find them, another route to go would be to reach out to Surf and see if they know of any teams that require a guest player.


----------



## Technician72 (May 14, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> You can add your player to the guest player pool so they can find them, another route to go would be to reach out to Surf and see if they know of any teams that require a guest player.


Posting here on the forum that you're looking to have your player guest tends to work as well.


----------



## FootballParent (May 14, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> You can add your player to the guest player pool so they can find them, another route to go would be to reach out to Surf and see if they know of any teams that require a guest player.


I did not see any guest player link on the surf website, do you know where to add player to guest player pool?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 14, 2018)

FootballParent said:


> I did not see any guest player link on the surf website, do you know where to add player to guest player pool?


You can also log into the CalSouth site for your kid and search tournaments. I have done this is the last and my kid got an offer to play in Man City 2 year’s ago.


----------



## Surfref (May 14, 2018)

Looks like most of the youngers games are at Del Mar and the olders are at Oceanside.


----------



## Fact (May 14, 2018)

It is odd that not 1 Albion team is playing. How did that happen? They have several teams, especially at the younger ages that are
more worthy than the San Diego teams choosen.

Also lots of Force and Rebels teams eventhough they are not the strongest teams in San Diego. Is there a new bromance? Maybe they helped Surf get back in Presidio? What politics am I missing?


----------



## SPChamp1 (May 14, 2018)

My 06 son just got their schedule today. I’m hearing that this tournament is now being used as a qualifier to get into Surf Cup so that may be the reason for seeing some more quality teams participating this year.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 14, 2018)

SPChamp1 said:


> My 06 son just got their schedule today. I’m hearing that this tournament is now being used as a qualifier to get into Surf Cup so that may be the reason for seeing some more quality teams participating this year.


It’s been that way since it’s inception. At least on the girls side.


----------



## SPChamp1 (May 14, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It’s been that way since it’s inception. At least on the girls side.


I wasn’t aware of that. This is the first year that my son’s team has participated in this tournament.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Fact (May 14, 2018)

SPChamp1 said:


> My 06 son just got their schedule today. I’m hearing that this tournament is now being used as a qualifier to get into Surf Cup so that may be the reason for seeing some more quality teams participating this year.


Quality teams? What a crock.  The boys side is seriously missing the best teams from SoCal including Albion and the out of area teams are not that strong.  On the girls side it looks like they are favoring Surf affiliates and 2 local clubs (Force and Rebels) probably due to some politics.


----------



## INFAMEE (May 14, 2018)

Fact said:


> Quality teams? What a crock.  The boys side is seriously missing the best teams from SoCal including Albion and the out of area teams are not that strong.  On the girls side it looks like they are favoring Surf affiliates and 2 local clubs (Force and Rebels) probably due to some politics.


lol@Albion

Stop your whimpering they're not all that.


----------



## zags77 (May 15, 2018)

Here is my issue with Man City Cup.  They are clearly sending a message that they are trying to grow the boys side of the tournament.  There are 23 Boys flights and 14 girls flights.  They drastically paired down the brackets on the girls side with a lot of 12 team flights.  Some of the teams admitted on the girls side are big question marks.  For example I know that in the G04 age group Freedom FC did not get in:

http://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?teamid=1033976

This Freedom FC team has a decent body of work over the last year and just qualified for CRL 2 weekends ago and in my opinion belongs in a top level tournament which Man City boasts it is.  This team was rejected from Man City Cup.

*G04 top flight*
https://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=65056&GroupID=745100&Gender=Girls&Age=14

Flight 1 teams with question marks are:

https://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?TeamID=896729 **What has this team done to deserve top flight or entry for that matter??**
https://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?TeamID=1138264 **Seems as though a partnership with SD Force and Surf has formed**

In flight 2 these two teams have no business participating in HIGH LEVEL event, even if its flight 2. 

https://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?TeamID=672038  **Affliate**
https://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?TeamID=1251353 **Zero body of work but LAG**

This is just one age group and I think you could probably make the case that this happened in a lot of different age groups.  The balance is shifting in SoCal and its becoming less about the game and results but more about the relationships.  This has always been prevalent in club soccer but I hope that one day we can get back to dropping the acroynms, dropping what league you play in or who you are affiliated with and just get back to the best teams play in the best tournaments.....


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 15, 2018)

I don’t view this as a High Level event.  This is certainly the case for the older girls.


----------



## seuss (May 15, 2018)

What’s the deal with 7:45am start times for the early games??   
That’s too gotdamn early! 
Some people will be driving before the sun is up and not one single child is used to playing this early. Too early for proper nourishment and/or to take a proper crap.
Don’t let so many damn teams in the tournament if that’s the problem.
Just plain BS.


----------



## Banana Hammock (May 15, 2018)

https://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?TeamID=1138264 **Seems as though a partnership with SD Force and Surf has formed**

Paul and Dave Currie


----------



## baldref (May 15, 2018)

all the snobby experts with their own agendas are chiming in. fact is, the level of play is good, much better than most. but what would i know, i'm just a dumbass referee that sees thousands of games a year. .


----------



## zags77 (May 15, 2018)

Banana Hammock said:


> https://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?TeamID=1138264 **Seems as though a partnership with SD Force and Surf has formed**
> 
> Paul and Dave Currie


I see.......http://goalnation.com/force-fc-san-diego-interview/


----------



## watfly (May 15, 2018)

Good tournament but may have jumped the shark this year.  In a couple of the boys flight 1 brackets there is a brand new club that has been destroyed in a mediocre spring league.  However, the team is affiliated with an international soccer player.  They will get smoked in their games, likely by double digits, which is not fun for either team.   Many other curious choices that were clearly not based on merit which is unfortunate.  Cerritos is probably a better option this year.  No agenda just facts.


----------



## Fact (May 15, 2018)

zags77 said:


> Here is my issue with Man City Cup.  They are clearly sending a message that they are trying to grow the boys side of the tournament.  There are 23 Boys flights and 14 girls flights.  They drastically paired down the brackets on the girls side with a lot of 12 team flights.  Some of the teams admitted on the girls side are big question marks.  For example I know that in the G04 age group Freedom FC did not get in:
> 
> http://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?teamid=1033976
> 
> ...


My apologies I was focusing on the boys side and did not pick up on how the girls got the shaft with a lot less brackets.

Also I know that they do not consider league play and Gotsoccer ranking when picking teams and seeding them.  But they SHOULD be looking at game results. I looked at results of teams in the girls 04 including CRL results. That Stars team got killed last year against Surf and Nots which is now in Flight 2 as Southwest?????  SGV Surf also did not do well again SW in CRL.  Same coach must be same team?  Can you request a flight to sandbag?  Force did not do well in CRL last year.

I would say play Cerritos next year and Legends in November but I am sure everyone with their short term memory will again be here complaining come Surf Cup and Thanksgiving.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 15, 2018)

Banana Hammock said:


> https://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?TeamID=1138264 **Seems as though a partnership with SD Force and Surf has formed**
> 
> Paul and Dave Currie


SD Force works very hard to play a possession based game of soccer.  The 2005 Force girls team played in Man City last year against top teams with decent results (in bracket play the beat the Las Vegas Heat 1-0; tied Santa Rosa United 1-1, and despite owning the 1st 1/2 lost 1-2 to Colorado Storm).  In the showcase game they lost to LAGSD's top team 0-1.  Not horrible results, and I respect Force's willingness to always try to play the toughest competition.    Unfortunately for Force, they are too close to: Albion, Surf, DMCV and LAGSD to retain the talent they help develop in the younger ages.


----------



## Surfref (May 15, 2018)

seuss said:


> What’s the deal with 7:45am start times for the early games??
> That’s too gotdamn early!
> Some people will be driving before the sun is up and not one single child is used to playing this early. Too early for proper nourishment and/or to take a proper crap.
> Don’t let so many damn teams in the tournament if that’s the problem.
> Just plain BS.


The Surf tournaments have always, even when Surf Cup had a very limited amount of teams, had 7:45 start times in bracket play.  Not sure what real difference 15 minutes will make in start times.


----------



## watfly (May 15, 2018)

baldref said:


> all the snobby experts with their own agendas are chiming in. fact is, the level of play is good, much better than most. but what would i know, i'm just a dumbass referee that sees thousands of games a year. .


Damn those teriyaki bowls must be amazing.


----------



## Fact (May 15, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> SD Force works very hard to play a possession based game of soccer.  The 2005 Force girls team played in Man City last year against top teams with decent results (in bracket play the beat the Las Vegas Heat 1-0; tied Santa Rosa United 1-1, and despite owning the 1st 1/2 lost 1-2 to Colorado Storm).  In the showcase game they lost to LAGSD's top team 0-1.  Not horrible results, and I respect Force's willingness to always try to play the toughest competition.    Unfortunately for Force, they are too close to: Albion, Surf, DMCV and LAGSD to retain the talent they help develop in the younger ages.


They are talking about the 04 team not the 05s.  And just because they work hard to play possession means nothing for tournament seeding. Spoken like a true mommy.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> They are talking about the 04 team not the 05s.  And just because they work hard to play possession means nothing for tournament seeding. Spoken like a true mommy.


Not a mommy, but thanks.


----------



## Sum41 (May 15, 2018)

Compare the resume of Freedom with the Flight 1 teams you say have question marks:

Force YSR #30: Finished 5th in SCDSL Champions League,  Lost in final of SCDSL Championship Playoff
Freedom YSR #39: Finished 5th in SCDSL Europa, Lost in first round of SCDSL North American Playoff
Westside YSR #48: Finished  6th in SCSL Champions League, Lost in semi-finals of SCDSL Europa Playoff

Force: National Cup finished 2nd in Group K with 4 points goal diff of +2
Freedom: National Cup finished 3rd in Group H with 3 points goal diff of -3
Westside: National Cup finished 3rd in Group A with 3 points goal diff of -1

Force: played in CRL last year, finished 9th
Freedom: did not play in CRL last year, qualified this year via wildcard
Westside Breakers: did not play in CRL last year, will not play this year (joining ECNL)

Force: played in ManCity last year, went 1-1-1 in top flight
Freedom: did not play in ManCity last year
Westside: played in ManCity last year, went 2-1-0 in second flight, lost in semi-finals

Not saying that this justifies keeping Freedom out--especially out of Flight 2-- but I thought this might give a better picture than just looking at the GotSoccer rankings. From this, I would say that Force and Westside deserve the Flight 1 invite just as much if not more so than Freedom but that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## seuss (May 15, 2018)

Surfref said:


> The Surf tournaments have always, even when Surf Cup had a very limited amount of teams, had 7:45 start times in bracket play.  Not sure what real difference 15 minutes will make in start times.


I’m calling for 9am.
Whatever it takes.
No excuses.
Goodnight.


----------



## watfly (May 15, 2018)

watfly said:


> Good tournament but may have jumped the shark this year.  In a couple of the boys flight 1 brackets there is a brand new club that has been destroyed in a mediocre spring league.  However, the team is affiliated with an international soccer player.  They will get smoked in their games, likely by double digits, which is not fun for either team.   Many other curious choices that were clearly not based on merit which is unfortunate.  Cerritos is probably a better option this year.  No agenda just facts.


In Surf's defense they did move the aforementioned teams to 2nd flight, their results aren't going to be a whole lot different though.


----------



## outside! (May 15, 2018)

seuss said:


> I’m calling for 9am.
> Whatever it takes.
> No excuses.
> Goodnight.


I am pretty sure you will not get much sympathy from the parents of older players. Remember, at least it is not Lancaster.


----------



## futboldad1 (May 15, 2018)

Sum41 said:


> Compare the resume of Freedom with the Flight 1 teams you say have question marks:
> 
> Force YSR #30: Finished 5th in SCDSL Champions League,  Lost in final of SCDSL Championship Playoff
> Freedom YSR #39: Finished 5th in SCDSL Europa, Lost in first round of SCDSL North American Playoff
> ...


What age group and gender is this referring to?


----------



## Sum41 (May 15, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> What age group and gender is this referring to?


I was responding to Zags77 post about the G2004 goup


----------



## Goodeye (May 15, 2018)

zags77 said:


> Here is my issue with Man City Cup.  They are clearly sending a message that they are trying to grow the boys side of the tournament.  There are 23 Boys flights and 14 girls flights.  They drastically paired down the brackets on the girls side with a lot of 12 team flights.  Some of the teams admitted on the girls side are big question marks.  For example I know that in the G04 age group Freedom FC did not get in:
> 
> http://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?teamid=1033976
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodeye (May 15, 2018)

Freedom played down in both tournaments they won last year


----------



## watfly (May 22, 2018)

I know this is probably the least of anyone's concern but does anyone happen to know if they will have TV's setup for the Liverpool/Madrid game at the Polo Fields?


----------



## Justafan (May 22, 2018)

watfly said:


> I know this is probably the least of anyone's concern but does anyone happen to know if they will have TV's setup for the Liverpool/Madrid game at the Polo Fields?


Actually that is a great question I don’t know the answer to.  I am lucky enough that our game is early so is can go straight to a bar right after.


----------



## Surfref (May 22, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Actually that is a great question I don’t know the answer to.  I am lucky enough that our game is early so is can go straight to a bar right after.


Can I go to the bar watch the game and have a couple beers with you and go back to referee?


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 22, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Can I go to the bar watch the game and have a couple beers with you and go back to referee?


As long as the beer is O’douls!  Or Coors Light for that matter.....


----------



## Surfref (May 22, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> As long as the beer is O’douls!  Or Coors Light for that matter.....


No way...IPA's only.


----------



## outside! (May 22, 2018)

Why stop at just 2? I'm here for you Surfref!


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 22, 2018)

Surfref said:


> No way...IPA's only.


May recommend against it then


----------



## baldref (May 22, 2018)

Surfref said:


> No way...IPA's only.


Those go well with the teriyaki bowls


----------



## coachsamy (May 22, 2018)

Surfref might still be a better ref than a handful lot even after a few fresh IPA's!


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (May 22, 2018)

Surfref said:


> No way...IPA's only.


IPA'a all the way!!!


----------



## Surfref (May 22, 2018)

outside! said:


> Why stop at just 2? I'm here for you Surfref!


I don't drink much so two IPA will be more than enough.  I will just setup my chair at midfield and referee from there.  If coaches can make calls from midfield, why can't I?


----------



## outside! (May 24, 2018)

So which LOTG would you cite for sending someone on the sidelines to the parking lot for the offense of spoiling the results of the UEFA Champs game for those of us who are going to watch it on DVR as soon as we get home?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 24, 2018)

outside! said:


> So which LOTG would you cite for sending someone on the sidelines to the parking lot for the offense of spoiling the results of the UEFA Champs game for those of us who are going to watch it on DVR as soon as we get home?


Not gonna answer for SR but Rule 12 with the newly added subsection FUBAR. It states and I am paraphrasing here...” any outside participant not involved in the game but deliberately pissing off the sidelines will be dismissed. “


----------



## baldref (May 25, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Not gonna answer for SR but Rule 12 with the newly added subsection FUBAR. It states and I am paraphrasing here...” any outside participant not involved in the game but deliberately pissing off the sidelines will be dismissed. “


this will be the pre-game i give to my sidelines....


----------



## Surfref (May 25, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Not gonna answer for SR but Rule 12 with the newly added subsection FUBAR. It states and I am paraphrasing here...” any outside participant not involved in the game but deliberately pissing off the sidelines will be dismissed. “


My first game does not kick off until 1:30 so I should be able to stream the UEFA game on my iPhone.


----------



## baldref (May 25, 2018)

Surfref said:


> My first game does not kick off until 1:30 so I should be able to stream the UEFA game on my iPhone.


if you tell me the score i'll send you to the parking lot....


----------



## Surfref (May 25, 2018)

baldref said:


> if you tell me the score i'll send you to the parking lot....


Okay I will have my daughter tell one of her 10 year old players to tell you


----------



## baldref (May 25, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Okay I will have my daughter tell one of her 10 year old players to tell you


can i red card a player on a different field?


----------



## Surfref (May 25, 2018)

baldref said:


> can i red card a player on a different field?


Your question should be, "Can I red card a ref on a different field?"


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (May 25, 2018)

Girls 2010 Bracket looks amazing SD Force, (2) Surf teams, Blues & Eagles. Any thoughts on the games? Eagles strong in Legends Classic


----------



## Slammerdad (May 25, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> Girls 2010 Bracket looks amazing SD Force, (2) Surf teams, Blues & Eagles. Any thoughts on the games? Eagles strong in Legends Classic


Are you referring to U8 littles?  No such thing as "strong" with 6 players on the field...sorry


----------



## Surfref (May 25, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> Are you referring to U8 littles?  No such thing as "strong" with 6 players on the field...sorry


Do they even keep score for the U8 games?  I know the parents keep score because they think the U8 games are the equivalent of the World Cup.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (May 25, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> Are you referring to U8 littles?  No such thing as "strong" with 6 players on the field...sorry


U9 littles, but yeah shouldn't matter how many on the field. I get they are young, just fun to watch the games, girls are all very talented. This is a forum for discussion, so why not?


----------



## soccerfam714 (May 31, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> Girls 2010 Bracket looks amazing SD Force, (2) Surf teams, Blues & Eagles. Any thoughts on the games? Eagles strong in Legends Classic


Just curious..how did the teams do?


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (May 31, 2018)

soccerfam714 said:


> Just curious..how did the teams do?


Eagles and Blues were top 2 teams, followed by the force and two surf teams. Eagles grinded out a victory in the finals, great game!


----------



## soccerfam714 (Jun 4, 2018)

We stopped and watched a little of Blues and Force play and they had some good little players.  Was the final game pretty even?  What was the final score?  I remember when I had a little one that age playing!


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Jun 5, 2018)

soccerfam714 said:


> We stopped and watched a little of Blues and Force play and they had some good little players.  Was the final game pretty even?  What was the final score?  I remember when I had a little one that age playing!


Yes the final game was very even, final score was 2-1 Eagles, very fun to watch!!!


----------



## soccerfam714 (Jun 5, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> Yes the final game was very even, final score was 2-1 Eagles, very fun to watch!!!


Hopefully both Blues and Eagles go to surf b/c I will make sure to go and watch them  I figured Blues would win it all..they had a  pretty solid backline and some great forwards when I watched.  Eagles must have had a good offense to break thru the Blues defense!


----------

